# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 > آموزش: نحوه ست کردن پایگاه داده 2010 یا 2007 با ویژوال بیسیک

## aminaltavista

سلام دوستان
برای این که پایگاه داده ساخته شده با اکسس 2010یا 2010 رو با ویژوال بیسیک ست کنم باید از چه دستوری استفاده کنم ؟
قبلا از فرمت mdb استفاده می کردم ولی الان فایل ساخته شده فرمتش accdb است! :متفکر:

----------


## akbarg64

سلام.اول اینو دانلود کن بعدش نصب کن.اونوقت کد زیر استفاده کن
دانلود
Provider=Microsoft.ACE.OLEDB.12.0;Data Source=Database Address;Persist Security Info=False
به جای Database Address ادرس دیتا بیست رو بنویس.موفق باشید

----------


## aminaltavista

> سلام.اول اینو دانلود کن بعدش نصب کن.اونوقت کد زیر استفاده کن
> دانلود
> Provider=Microsoft.ACE.OLEDB.12.0;Data Source=Database Address;Persist Security Info=False
> به جای Database Address ادرس دیتا بیست رو بنویس.موفق باشید


وقتی از دستور بالا استفاده میکنم خطا میده مشکل چیست؟
درضمن آدرس فایل رو درست وارد کردم!

----------


## akbarg64

خطا رو بگو ببینم.من بدون مشکل وصل میشم به دیتا بیس.با ویزارد هم میتونی وصل بشی.

----------


## aminaltavista

> خطا رو بگو ببینم.من بدون مشکل وصل میشم به دیتا بیس.با ویزارد هم میتونی وصل بشی.


دوست عزیز اگه پایگاه دادم هم پسورد داشته باشه بازش میکنه یا باید یه کار دیگه بکنم یا یه تنظیمات دیگه روی کد اعمال کنم!

----------


## akbarg64

اره بازش میکنه.اما باید مثل بقیه کد ها در قسمت کانکشن پسوردش رو وارد کنی.بانکت رو بزار تا واست درستش کنم اگه مشکل داری.موفق باشید.

----------


## aminaltavista

> اره بازش میکنه.اما باید مثل بقیه کد ها در قسمت کانکشن پسوردش رو وارد کنی.بانکت رو بزار تا واست درستش کنم اگه مشکل داری.موفق باشید.


حجم فایل بالا بود نتوستم اپلودش کنم فقط من دیتا بیسم پسورد داره وقتی کد رو وارد میکنم خطا میده میگه رمز بی اعتباره چه تغییراتی باید تو دستور زیر اعمال کنم؟
[    Adodc1.ConnectionString = "Provider=Microsoft.ACE.OLEDB.12.0;Data Source=mydb.accdb;Persist Security Info=False"]

----------


## akbarg64

فرض کن پسورد ما تست هست


Adodc1.ConnectionString = "Provider=Microsoft.ACE.OLEDB.12.0;" & _
 "Data Source=" & App.Path & "\dbase.mdb;Jet OLEDB:Database Password=test;"
من خودم نه 2007 دارم نه 2010.اگه مشکلت حل نشد یه بانک بساز پسورد رو به بگو تا ببینم مشکل کجاست.

----------


## returnx

خوب بجای اینکه مستقیما از بانک اکسس 2010 یا 2007 استفاده کنید در زمان ساخت دیتابیس با پسوند MDB سیو کنید و این همه مشکلات نکشید...

----------


## poya68

سلام دوستان عزیز من دارم با نرم افزار ویژوال استدیو 2010 قسمت ویژوال بیسیک یک نرم افزار برای مدیریت کتابخانه عمومی طرحی میکنم برای طراحی جدول به مشکل برخوردم نمیدونم چیکار کنم یعنی از ابزار مربوط به جدول استفاده کردم اما برای دادن مقدار به جدول و فیلدهای اون نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم ... فکر کنم مربوط به بانک اطلاعاتی بشه اگر ممکنه راهنمایی کنید که چیکار باید کنم خیلی فوری نیاز دارم

----------

